# Looking for some advice on Elbow Dysplasia



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Greg. Your Pickle is a cute little thing. I have no experience with ED in goldens but wanted to welcome you aboard. I know several of our members have dealt with this and I'm sure some will come on and give you some advice. Good luck to you and Pickle.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Pickle is adorable.

I don't have any experience, but I know someone with a chocolate lab that has ED (HD too, but that was surgically corrected). For the ED, they are managing it with medication, massage, and acupuncture. He's quite the happy guy and is a therapy dog, has tons of ribbons from rally obedience and even gets to run tunnelers in NADAC agility. I think he has a great quality of life and yes, somedays he's a little sorer than others.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Hello and Welcome Greg and Pickle,
There are some members that have had dogs with Elbow Displaysia and hopefully will see this thread. Until you hear back from them here are some threads that might help
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=42755&highlight=elbow+problems
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22166&highlight=elbow+problems
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=19490&highlight=elbow+problems

Pickle is a real cutie and love that mud picture.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Pickle is soo cute! I hope you can easily manage his condition and he has a full, fun life.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I am so sorry you and Pickle are going through this. My Chance has SEVERE ED in his right elbow, (it's so bad, the ortho surgeon from UC Davis said surgery wasn't even an option. He also said it was one of the worst cases he had ever seen  ). His left elbow is fine and his hips are perfect. 

I manage his pain with Rimadyl, Tramadol and acupuncture. He has bloodwork done every three months to check his liver function, (because of the damage the Rimadyl can do). If he goes even a few days without Rimadyl, he can hardly walk. Long walks are definitely out, but we take short ones and he enjoys them. As far as running in the backyard and playing with Lucy, our Chihuahua/Terrier, I let him regulate himself. Some days he'll over do it, but for the most part he paces himself really well. 

I know that the meds he is on will, most likely, shorten his life, but I would rather have his pain under control than for him to live longer, but be in constant pain. 

As he gets older, the doctors said it will get worse, but we'll cross that bridge when we get to it. For now, he plays, runs and basically acts like a typical 4 yr. old Golden. 

ED is not anywhere near a death sentence, but it is heartbreaking to see Chance in pain on his "bad" days. On those days, he gets the Tramadol, which works really well. 

Let me know if you have any more questions and I would be glad to answer them for you.


----------



## pickle (Sep 19, 2008)

thanks for all the kind words, pickle bounded onto the bed today, makes me cringe now but i guess he can self-regulate his activities to a degree. i am really thinking about rehab/message/medical management rather than surgery but am still going to the orthopedist. kwit, i noticed you mentioned uc davis. i live in sacramento, you wouldnt happen to know of any orthopedists that were just wonderful??? thanks


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Pickle,

My Tango just had surgery for bilateral elbow dysplasia, and after the initial panic, I am feeling more optomistic about her future. We went for surgery right away(she is 9 months) because arthritis can be delayed by early intervention. Pickle is young, which is good. Tango had her "fragmented coronoid process" actually removed, so now there is no more "pebble in your shoe" feeling in her joints. She is sound for the first time in months, even though she is only a week out of surgery. There are a few different types of elbow dysplasia ; do you know which type Pickle has?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

The ortho who did my Shadow's FHO and THR now does elbow replacements! 

Pickle is adorable!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Pickle is so cute! Good Luck with her treatment.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

there is a well respected vet our way that will _*not*_ do surgery on elbows at all, shoulders yes, but he states very few elbow surgeries are successful...I really think getting 2nd and 3rd opinions would be beneficial prior to going ahead with a very costly surgery...


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Your Pickle is one handsome lad! That photo is too cute. In my opinion, dogs don't self-regulate well, especially if they're on analgesics and anti-inflammatories (Rimadyl, for instance). The meds mask the pain, allowing them to overdo it without being alerted to their own discomfort. If you're going the pain management route, you may want to be the "fun police" for his own good, although it's certainly a fine line between allowing a dog to be a dog and have a good time versus protecting him from the possibilities. I've lived this with several pups (other issues, not ED), and it is tricky.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Arcane is right that elbow surgeries cannot cure ED, but surgeries manage one out of the three basic types to delay osteoarthritis for many years in 60% of case. Not great odds, but better than even. The fragmented coronoid process type has to have the loose fragments removed, or they damage more and more bone over time. Hopefully, Pickle has a more mild type.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> Arcane is right that elbow surgeries cannot cure ED, but surgeries manage one out of the three basic types to delay osteoarthritis for many years in 60% of case. Not great odds, but better than even. The fragmented coronoid process type has to have the loose fragments removed, or they damage more and more bone over time. Hopefully, Pickle has a more mild type.


thanks for clarifying Jill..ED is one thing I haven't had to deal with ..thank gawd! But I do know I would never ever take a chance on any ED in a pedigree...imo it is much worse than HD!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> imo it is much worse than HD!


I agree with you.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Beware of the NSAIDs....if you can, even tho you're a Med Student and *might* poo-poo the holistic approach....research that.

There are a lot of holistic formulas that might help for a LONG time before resorting to NSAIDs. You know the side effects...and dogs are extremely susceptible to adverse effects from NSAIDs. However, when absolutely needed, they can be a lifesaver for many dogs.

Here's one holistic formula that does work... Dog Gone Pain. Really...it works.

http://www.americanbiosciences.com/dgp.asp

However, don't buy it there. It's too expensive from the manufacturer. Here is one good place...but get the DGP...NOT their version, Dog Pain Away. That does NOT work.

http://www.nexstepnutrition.com/doggoparejoa.html?gclid=CJ7suIae7JUCFQYcHgodKjRWew

Also talk to your Vet about Dasuquin with MSM. Give with meals...always. Hopefully he'll give you a professional discount! You can purchase it online, but you need a Rx.

Nutramax Labs also make Cosequin DS (or the human versin Cosamin DS found in drug stores) but the Dasuquin with MSM is much better, I've heard (from many)

http://www.nutramaxlabs.com/products/animal/dasuquin/index.asp

You could add about 1000mg of Ester C a day....to help with inflammation. And throw in a Vit E twice a day too.

And finally....check into acupuncture for your boy. It does a great deal to alleviate pain.

Remember...dogs don't walk on their xrays. You'd be surprised what you can do with good diet and supplements to keep him healthy and pain free for a long time.

(Feed a high quality food.....not grocery store, or Wal Mart, or Pet Smart brand...nor Science Diet or Iams. The newer grain free foods are high protein, low carb, moderate fat.....you might want to try one of those)


----------



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

My advice for you would be to fine a vet that was farmiliar with the Orthopedic Foundation for Animals (OFA) and to spme new x-rays and send them there for reading. Perhaps phone around and ask if the vets that practice there are farmilar with OFA and have taken elbow x-rays for them prior before making an appointment. I have a very very well versed vet who had worked on show dogs for many many years and still is not confident on giving his opinion on what he think. So I do have little to no faith when it comes to GP's reading elbows. So to get a reliable reading would be your best move. As for the ED (which I have dealt with) my girl you would never know she has it (its Grade 1 according to OFA). I try to keep her on a good balanced diet, very lean/fit body weight and do supplement with glucosamine and chondrotin (from Costco). I also try to get her lots of swim time. Its THE best form of exercise for a dogs but more so dogs with suspected joint problems. No, ED is not a death sentence so no need to worry. Is she still having tenderness and lame days at her age?? As AG said try some higher protein foods - Taste of the Wild, EVO, Wellness CORE, Orijen etc.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Ash is right about swimming. The orthopedic surgeon who treated Tango is going to let her progress from crate rest to daily swimming on September 29th if he is satisfied with her healing. ED is more hopeful in its outcome the less the nearby bone has been damaged. I also agree with Ash about regular vets. 3 of ours peered at Tango's elbow xrays looking grim, and then sent them right on to Tufts University for a sophisticated diagnosis. Then, the radiographs went to an orthopedic surgeon an hour away as well as to OFA. It is important to keep in mind what Arcane said too- no one is going to promise you a cure- just a good chance for a stretch of pain-free years before arthritis sets in. I am very sad for Tango as she was bred for athletics and field work- is a fun little firecracker slip of a girl and not meant to be a mellow, couch dog. We went looking for a stylish athlete bc we are a very active household. So it is hard to accept that she will not pass the two year old mark and then be able to do agility or hiking- she just will never. Cam we manage her well with two or three other dogs? Will she be able to play with Tally? These are big questions for us now. The main thing for Pickle is to preserve the bone around his elbows, keep him trim, and build up his front end with swimming if you elect not to do surgery. If he has loose fragments, there is really no choice about getting them out.


----------



## pickle (Sep 19, 2008)

UPDATE!!!!
so after over a week of dealing with pickle's elbow dysplasia, i felt i could update the group on how he is doing. basically, a few days after his diagnosis he stopped limping (this was just a few days into the deramaxx), i started him on glucosamine (second bottle after he got into the first and ate 3 months worth) and got him into see an orthopedist. i felt so much better after that second opinion. the first vet and reading some things online made me feel like i had a dog destined for a terrible life and early death. the orthopedist really felt that surgery was not necessary, he really felt that it is rarely necessary for elbow dysplasia due to a lack of results and sufficient data. he recommended i continue the glucosamine, NSAIDs only for flares, and that he continue he usual routine of dog parks and hikes. he felt braces were unnecessary too. he really emphasized that pickle will live a great life and be super happy. his elbow dysplasia will likely lead to earlier development of arthritis and possibly require medications for the tail end years of his life, but can live well past 10 years with good quality. all in all, i am super relieved and feel like the future is very bright for the two of us. here is a pickle puppy picture.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well thats good news for Pickle. Im glad..and what a CUTE pup!!


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Pickle is so adorable!!! I can feel your pain, our Maggie was diagnosed with HD at 11 months old and we met with a surgeon who tells us she needs Hip Replacment. I am not to familiar with ED but I wanted you to know that none of this is a death wish, not with so much available these days, medication, vitamins, surgery and therapy. Pickles already has an advantage...someone who cares about him and wants to help him  I do feel sad for Pickle because he is so young and dont deserve this but like I said I dont believe life is over because of it! Keep us updated! Take Care and give Pickle a big kiss for me


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

First of all, Pickle is absolutely adorable!!! I just want to kiss that little black nose! 

I, too, have had the unfortunate news of ED. Winston, my GR/Newfoundland mix was diagnosed about 2 months ago with unilateral ED and bilateral HD. Needless to say, there were tears...but then I went into super research mode. 

Both pups are now on a Glucosamine product called Phycox-JS. My vet reported that he has seen unprecedented results with this product. I also supplement with Fish oil and Esther-C. 

Also, just want to add that you make sure that you give Pickle a good quality glucosamine supplement. Since these supplements are not regulated by the FDA, there can be quite a lot of variance between brands. 

Good luck!


----------



## bellaluna (Jan 9, 2009)

Your puppy is absolutely adorable. I know your concern as we have a 9 month old golden who is showing some lameness. Our vet suggested it could be pano, and might outgrow it. We noticed it when she was about 5 months old. Seems to get worse at night. At sometime soon, we'll take her and have her x-rayed. I'm just not sure what to do. Please let me know what you find out. I know she needs to lose weight. She's almost 70 pounds, definitely too fat!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have no idea how I missed this thread but just some things I would suggest.
First - ED is not easily detected by someone who is not a board certified orthopedic or board certified radiologist. Please see a specialist prior to putting your dog through any surgeries. 
Second - If the first specialist says ED get a second opinion. Unfortunately there are unscrupulous vets out there just like there are in every other profession.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

are we talking about erectile disfunction???





AmbikaGR said:


> I have no idea how I missed this thread but just some things I would suggest.
> First - ED is not easily detected by someone who is not a board certified orthopedic or board certified radiologist. Please see a specialist prior to putting your dog through any surgeries.
> Second - If the first specialist says ED get a second opinion. Unfortunately there are unscrupulous vets out there just like there are in every other profession.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> are we talking about erectile disfunction???


You are in the wrong thread. :nono: This is the one you want! :nana:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49288


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

geez, I'm still back on the horny button thread....trying to figure that one out....




AmbikaGR said:


> You are in the wrong thread. :nono: This is the one you want! :nana:
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=49288


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> geez, I'm still back on the horny button thread....trying to figure that one out....


I REFUSED to even open that thread. :crash: I just don't trust myself not to get in trouble. :FIREdevil


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

> Both pups are now on a Glucosamine product called Phycox-JS. My vet reported that he has seen unprecedented results with this product. I also supplement with Fish oil and Esther-C.


Is Phycox-JS a product you like better than Dasuquin?


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> Is Phycox-JS a product you like better than Dasuquin?


I'll be honest....Before trying the Phycox-JS, I just had Winston on the Glucosamine capsules that I could buy at my grocery store. So, I don't have any experience with any other pharmaceutical grade supplement. Having said that, my vet raved about this product.. And, I have seen MARKED improvements with Winston. He has the puppy craziness and agility back, which I haven't seen for awhile! Since his diagnosis and original pulse treatment of rimadyl, he has been able to play at the park, wrestle with his brother, and go on walks with absolutely no lameness or ill effects! I think this is great, especially considering he has both HD and ED!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info. The Dasuquin is 90$ a bottle, and the ortho vet who did a great job on Tango's elbows says not worth it. My vet though, who I respect, says the Dasuquin is absolutely crucial. I'm going to run the Phycox JS by him and try to switch, since you've seen such a good result. I can't actually tell if the Dasuquin is making any difference to Tango.


----------



## Indyfurkiddos (Dec 24, 2008)

Just a little FYI.....if you decide to go with the Phycox-JS, look into buying it on amazon.com. At the vet's office, it cost around $80.00. But, on amazon, it was about 40-45 dollars!!


----------



## droy (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: Pickle (check out VOM/Laser Treatment)*

I'm a new member to this site as i just found out my almost 9 month old goldie has elbow dysplasia. We visit the Orthopedic this weekend for advice. Wanted to mention that the vet i took her to for xrays does VOM with laser treatment and i have noticed it has helped with my girl's pain and limp. Just one treatment helped. By the next day she was running around without any noticeable limp. I'm not certain how long the results last, but it's worth looking into. Check out VOM (Veterinary Orthopedic Manipulation) online. They have a list of doctors who perform VOM. The one i went to also did the laser treatment which is suppose to help with inflamation and help with cell regeneration. The VOM painlessly corrects subluxations in the spine (my interpretation). Check it out. I'm in Florida and one treatment of VOM with Laser cost me just under $68.00. Pickle is a beauty, i wish you all the best! Donna


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

pickle said:


> He everyone, my name is greg, i am a 26 year old medical student with a 1 year old golden retriever named pickle. he is my life. after developing a limp yesterday and a vet visit today, i got the unfortunate news that he has elbow dysplasia in both limbs. now, i know this is bad, but i am a little tired of people treating me and pickle like he has a death wish. i have done a fair amount of reading and understand this will be a life long condition, likely managed with medicine and perhaps surgery. i am going to see an orthopedist as soon as possible. i have him on some NSAIDs now and started glucosamine and am trying to get his weight down. i really just needed to vent but am looking for any advice/stories people have from their goldens with ED. how did they deal with it in the day to day? was their life shortened due to the condition? any amazing turn arounds? i doubt surgery is an option for me (cost issue), so medical management will be the key. i know you all cant see his radiographs, but any thoughts? thanks y'all


Hi Greg, my husband and I also have a Golden Retriever (almost 1 yr) who has recently been diagnosed with fragmentation of the Coronoid Process/elbow dysplasia. We also need to take her brother in to see if he has any issues as well. It is breaking our hearts. When I read your post, which was posted back in 2008, I noticed that you have been giving Pickle some glucosamine. Did that help? I am trying to find some natural remedy to strengthen and alleviate the pain from her right elbow. I would love to hear how you and Pickle are doing if you have the time.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

With that fragmentation, removal of the debris inside the joint is crucial to avoiding ongoing damage. Arthroscopic techniques have come a long way in the last few years. Getting that coronoid process cleaned up worked a miracle for our girl Tango. I am so sorry for the diagnosis bc it seems like such a dire one. However, you would not guess anything had been wrong with Tango today.


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you. How old was Tango when the surgery was done and how old is he now? 

Julie


----------



## julinem (Sep 4, 2009)

My Kids. Samson (lft) & McKenzie (rt). McKenzie was diagnosed with FCP and ED. 

Julie


----------



## James T (Apr 29, 2010)

Dupree is 6 months old and also has had a limp on his left front leg for about a month and a half.Had x-rays done about 3 weeks ago when he got nuetered and vet said he did'nt see any hd or ed front or back.Taking him for 2nd opinion wed.Everything I've been reading lately has me nervous.Hope everything goes well with pickle,love the muddy paws a true golden.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango had bilateral surgery at 7 months, and she came out of the operating room walking so much better. After 3 months of recovery/rehab, it was pretty miraculous. She is now 2 years old, and can run and play with the best of them.


----------



## pickle (Sep 19, 2008)

just saw this, and figured i'd give an update. in fact i had almost completely forgotten about this, thats how well pickle is doing. i did go with glucosamine for many months. but after reading much of the research, i stopped, feeling that it was not quite the benefit that i had hoped. i have focused primarily on the healthiest diet possible for pickle, and a healthy amount of exercise (although sometimes he goes to the extreme). pickle will be 3 in september of 2010 and i have not seen him limp in years, in fact, i cant remember the last time he did limp. and he has been on some intense adventures, including 14 mile hikes in the mountain per day and many other large trips. i may reconsider the glucosamine at some point, and surgery if necessary one day. but for now, he is doing great, like it never even happened (his salmon poisoning was much more expensive and life-threatening, see previous post). he even has a friend now, dwight, a golden-shepard mix. my story is just one individual, but it goes to show you that each case is different, and to be wary of surgery right away. just give your dog the best you can, cause that is what he will give you.


----------



## droy (Aug 28, 2009)

*Salmon poisoning! ???*

Can you tell me about the salmon poisoning? I looked back at previous posts but did not see anything. How did Pickle get salmon poisoning? I'm very interested as i am starting Nicky on Salmon Oil to increase her intake in essential fatty acids. I am so happy to hear that Pickle is doing so well and without any need for surgery! I am trying to do more with supplements, etc. Nicky had surgery to remove the bone frags at 8 months old and did great right afterwards but now she is limping alot and very stiff when she first gets up. Can you also tell me what type of food you feed Pickle? Thanks so much, give Pickle a hug  Donna


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tango was 7 months for the surgery and is almost 3 now.


----------



## Maya's Mom (Apr 13, 2009)

I have heard that swimming is very good for dogs with hip/elbow problems. It strengthens the muscles without the impact of running. From what I have heard, the more you can get Pickle swimming, the better (although you should check with your vet- please don't take my word on it!).


----------



## pawspurrca (Sep 17, 2008)

I had Oak xrayed at 10 mos and was surprised to find out he had hip dysplasia. I have chosen to go a more natural way as opposed to surgery. He is on supplements, chiropractic care, swimming, raw food. He is almost 2 now and doing wonderfully. Hopefully you have the same results.


----------



## BorzoiMom (Nov 18, 2009)

Meanwhile you might want to add Glycoflex 3 in the diet.
It really helps but will not replace the surgery. They usually do well after the surgery.


----------



## pickle (Sep 19, 2008)

you cannot get salmon poisoning from salmon oils. dogs get the disease by eating a (usually) raw fish from a riverbank, the fish must carry a specific snail which must carry the specific bacteria which causes salmon poisoning. it is not so much a poisoning as it is an infection. a terrible one! certainly fatal if not diagnosed quickly. pickle was very close to death, it was really frightening. the bacteria also really only ranges from northern california to washington state on the west coast.

as far as diet, pickle gets cal natural food and i keep his weight down on the low end of normal. good luck!


----------



## droy (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you for replying about the Salmon poisoning! I had never heard of it before and was concerned i might be adding something harmful to Nicky's diet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't see the other replies yet, but yes, my previous golden had ED in both front legs. When he was younger, it mainly meant that I couldn't do agility or advanced obedience (he got his CD but couldn't do any jumping). Training him for shows took a little longer than it would have otherwise, because there were some months where he had a hard time moving at a quick pace without an obvious limp. And you can't limp in the show ring. 

Later on in life, I believe he was starting to have old age related arthritis in his rear hocks as well, which meant... drum roll... he just didn't live as active a lilfe as he might have. He stopped going for walks and exercise was just walking around our large yard or going for car rides to the store with me. He did have a great long family life and was able to go everywhere with us - and that was enough for him. 

He lived to the ripe old age of 13 and would have kept right on going if it weren't for cancer. 

ETA - I clearly didn't even read the first post properly. It was from 2 years ago and the topic had moved on to other things. Doi! :doh:


----------



## SF Golden (Dec 10, 2008)

Pickle is ADORABLE!!! There are a ton of great members and posts on here re: ED. Your cutie will be fine...


----------



## sjw (May 14, 2015)

Oh my gosh-- thank you! My 9 month old, Peyton, was just diagnosed w/ the same thing (and my ortho used the pebble-in-shoe comparison too). I've been debating surgery as I'm getting so many opinions, but I think arthroscopic is probably the best thing to do at this point. She's having digestion problems w/ supplements and pain meds; hoping to get that under control too.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

Try not to give the supplements on an empty stomach. Given with meals, they're less likely to cause upset. Ask your vet to give you something to calm her stomach.


----------



## tflut22 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just saw your thread on Pickle's ED surgery and was wondering how he is doing this many years later. Thanks for sharing. Hope all is well


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

Hope your pup is doing well!


----------



## K.Dodds (Dec 9, 2016)

I have a 7 month old golden retriever named Huckleberry, he was diagnosed with ED today and it broke my heart. I too would like any information that means he has quality of life rather than be "termed" prognosis doomed future.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the forum, even if it is under such difficult circumstances. There are recommendations here for various supplements, most of which are not expensive and which help a great deal to keep the joint in a reasonable state. Some dogs have ED which needs more drastic treatment. Most of the painkillers now are really good at making a dog's life easier - sometimes, it takes a bit of experimentation to work out what's best for your dog. Then there is the one recommendation all vets seem to give for any form of dysplasia - keep your pup lean. Every extra pound puts so much more strain on the joint. When all conservative measures fail, there is always surgery to consider. So, there is still hope. 
Have you taken him to a specialist? If you can't find one, most university veterinary hospitals will be able to help.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Surgery has been very helpful for a number of young dogs as well. You need to talk to an ortho specialist, and discuss your options. I know someone whose 7 month old had bilateral surgery and now at age 4 is doing really well. No lameness, no pain. He is at very high risk for arthritis as he ages, but she keeps him lean and uses supplements.


----------



## Trigger&Cinnamon (Nov 3, 2015)

Hello all, there was a time when I was on this message board looking for answers and information on elbow dysplasia as my golden retriever started showing symptoms. It has been almost 2 years since then and my Golden has come back from two surgeries to be fully recovered and I did a write up to give people an idea of what we did with my dog, how much it cost, what you need to consider and a bunch of pictures and videos throughout the process so you can get an idea of what to expect. Hopefully this helps someone that is going through this hard process. Anyways go to the link below if you want more information and to read about how things went for us.

http://www.thegoldenranch.com/golden-retrievers/trigger/


----------

